# OFFICIAL Girlfriend Survey NOV 2010: girlfriendyes=1 OR 0



## lockfile (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes this is the official thread for surveying if you have a girlfriend. I just recently split with my GF. So for me girlfriendyes=0. The general view is that geeks don't have girlfriends, I think that's off. I've had 2 so far


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 20, 2010)

The girlfriends have one big bug: they consume enormous time (anyone have patch for this?)
Lockfile, so now you probably have lots of time to hack FreeBSD


----------



## lockfile (Nov 20, 2010)

Damn right. Anytime she came over I couldn't study or work on my computer. It's terrible.


----------



## jotawski (Nov 20, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> The girlfriends have one big bug: they consume enormous time (anyone have patch for this?)
> Lockfile, so now you probably have lots of time to hack FreeBSD



I do toally agree with you


----------



## roddierod (Nov 20, 2010)

Try having a wife, kids and grand kids...


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 20, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Try having a wife, kids and grand kids...



ye, simple patching won't help here.... we need to rewrite kernel


----------



## nekoexmachina (Nov 20, 2010)

Linux guys also have problems with that:
http://www.lessaid.net/fun/apt-get-wife.png


also 0 goes for me.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 20, 2010)

lol


----------



## adamk (Nov 20, 2010)

You should try guys.  They come with their own sets of issues.

Adam (firmly in the "girls are only good for friends" camp)


----------



## vasili111 (Nov 20, 2010)

Maybe you guys need girl like Joanna Rutkowska?


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 21, 2010)

Married.  Can't afford a GF.  Definitely cannot afford a GF.


----------



## ckester (Nov 21, 2010)

Divorced.  Been there, done that.  Won't get fooled again.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 21, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Try having a wife, kids and grand kids...



Working on it.  Got the wife already, with a kid on the way.    And a dog.


----------



## rbelk (Nov 21, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Try having a wife, kids and grand kids...



Same here, oh and the the comments you get when you even go near the computer. What's the longest you've been in the doghouse Roddierod? Ever wish you could clone yourself?


----------



## shitson (Nov 21, 2010)

I'd like to put a bug request/report in guys. 


```
Female Version 1986
```

Some of the problems i'm having include:

+ Massive usage of system resources, time etc
+ The "female" process seems to want to do alot of "read" I/O but not much write I/O
+ Seems to crash other processes like watching_thegame & doing_stuff_i_wannado
+ Believes that being nice in real life actually means she deserves more priority
+ process is very tempramental im not sure this is software - maybe a hardware bug?
+ When i try to call for a fork() the process only seems to do so on oft ocassions

... Can we get someone to please look at this ASAP :beergrin


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a girlfriend. She has endured 5 years of me babbling about Freebsd UNIX, c pointers and data structures,  bourne shell scripting, ruby introspective programming.

I consider myself one of the lucky ones =)


----------



## davetrotteruk (Nov 21, 2010)

Girlfriend of 6 years and a 3 year old child. I still get time after work and family to have a play hacking around on my pc, but starting my degree in febuary so that time is gone  .


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2010)

What OS do you think our females are running?
I doubt it's Unix... Unix is stable, it never says NO, you can trust it... And it's simple to use and maintain.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 21, 2010)

Last year, I upgraded from Girlfriend to Wife. She knows the handbook better than me.

Then, this year, we were doing the update from mariage to family.
Two weeks ago, our dream imploded. Sorry if I kill the mood/thread, but I can't help it now 

I'll be off to the child IC unit in some minutes, looking trough the glass at the only one left, reading stories to him, telling him about his brother and sister who died in our arms. Seeing him makes us happy, seeing him in pain cuts like a rusty knife in the heart. 

We are unconsolable, so please do not try.

Regarding the GF problem - you need to look in the right places. It took both of us years to find each other, and we are happy we did find us. We understand each other without words. Such persons exist, go and search for them. Do not try to sit somewhere and wait.
And do not be afraid.


----------



## Pushrod (Nov 21, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> I have a girlfriend. She has endured 5 years of me babbling about Freebsd UNIX, c pointers and data structures,  bourne shell scripting, ruby introspective programming.
> 
> I consider myself one of the lucky ones =)



What do you inflate her with? :e


----------



## nekoexmachina (Nov 21, 2010)

> She has endured 5 years of me babbling about Freebsd UNIX, c pointers and data structures, bourne shell scripting, ruby introspective programming


oh. holy. carp.
Did you find her on the freebsd mailing list?


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 21, 2010)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> oh. holy. carp.
> Did you find her on the freebsd mailing list?



I met her at the local pub. And no I didn't try to pick her up with explaining to her the finer points of awk programming. (That of course comes with time) :e

She's a former banker who now works in fraud prevention.



			
				Pushrod said:
			
		

> What do you inflate her with? :e


Yo Mamma! I inflate her with yo mamma! ï¿½e
tar -xzvf prMamma.tar.gz


----------



## roddierod (Nov 22, 2010)

rbelk said:
			
		

> Same here, oh and the the comments you get when you even go near the computer. What's the longest you've been in the doghouse Roddierod? Ever wish you could clone yourself?



You mean "are you on that computer again?"..."Ah, no." 

Always in the doghouse...I just get time off for good behavior.


----------



## rbelk (Nov 22, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> You mean "are you on that computer again?"..."Ah, no."
> 
> Always in the doghouse...I just get time off for good behavior.



Sounds like me


----------



## roddierod (Nov 22, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> I have a girlfriend. She has endured 5 years of me babbling about Freebsd UNIX, c pointers and data structures,  bourne shell scripting, ruby introspective programming.
> 
> I consider myself one of the lucky ones =)



My wife never touch a PC before we meet (about 18 years ago), now she call handle the neighbors Windows problems and installs...saving me many headaches! And every once and awhile she'll totally surprises me by off the cuff conversation about binary code or knowing that Cristiano Ronaldo plays for Real Madrid or Carles Puyol plays for Barcelona - even if she does have to refer to them as "Pretty Boy" and "Sammy Hagar".


----------



## roddierod (Nov 22, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Working on it.  Got the wife already, with a kid on the way.    And a dog.



I have a dog as can be seen in my avatar...he keeps me company in the doghouse


----------



## roddierod (Nov 22, 2010)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Last year, I upgraded from Girlfriend to Wife. She knows the handbook better than me.
> 
> Then, this year, we were doing the update from mariage to family.
> Two weeks ago, our dream imploded. Sorry if I kill the mood/thread, but I can't help it now
> ...



Sorry to hear this. I know you can't be consoled. Before we meet, my wife lost her daughter at 3 months. She was born 2 days after Christmas and died two before my wifes birthday.

With our daughter who is now 13, we sent night sleeping with her in the hospital on two occasions. 

I hope eveything pulls through for you son.


----------



## chavez243ca (Nov 22, 2010)

GF beta eventually became GF 2.0, which is an alias for Wife... shared some source code and produced spawn RC 1.  Now 18 mos old - life is good.  Wife will even play Left4Dead with me... she has a Mac as well.  She largely ignores the servers in the basement, although the little one has a tendency to touch buttons - esp. the ones on the UPSes.

I think all the guys on our IT Team at work are either married or have girlfriends - geeks usu. make good money - girls like money.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2010)

Last girlfriend I had was a stripp^W errr 'exotic dancer' and lingerie model. Sounds really cool but lets just say she didn't have a full deck, or all her marbles. Mad as a hatter.

I'm sticking with hookers now. Sure it'll cost me money, dates/girlfriends do too, but at least I'm guaranteed to get laid :e


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 22, 2010)

I want Emma Watson! Is so beautiful as Unix and hot as FreeBSD


----------



## vasili111 (Nov 22, 2010)

I think beastie needs girlfriend too. Anyone can make it?


----------



## vasili111 (Nov 22, 2010)

Like http://farm1.static.flickr.com/46/111143969_35533831ab.jpg


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 22, 2010)

And Beastie is not the only one  I am about a year without girlfriend.


----------



## da1 (Nov 22, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I'm sticking with hookers now. Sure it'll cost me money, dates/girlfriends do too, but at least I'm guaranteed to get laid :e



lol. Reminds me of a pall I have in the UK. Every once in a while he excuses himself from the IM client because "mr. green" or "ms. yellow" show up LOL. funny guy.


----------



## lockfile (Nov 22, 2010)

Well my GF left me she said because I was always on the computer and I never want to go anywhere, which is BS because I always took her places. We were out once per week, not including movies at the house and stuff. I work a full time job (40+ hours) and I'm trying to get some certifications (LPIC, MSCE, Networking+) so I'm on the computer practicing and doing research. Ridiculous woman. Dollar for dollar, women suck time better than wormholes.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.hdwallpapers.in/walls/2010_emma_watson-wide.jpg
http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2007/news/071231/emma_watson240.jpg
http://joke55.persiangig.com/image/emma watson/watson-emma-photo-xl-emma-watson-6234498.jpg
http://emmawatsonworld.info/emmawatsonwallpapers/Emma_Watson21.jpg
http://thetorchonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/hermione_granger.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a...er and the Order of the Phoenix/phoenix-4.jpg
http://www.gossipcenter.com/files//celeb-gossip/images/photos/emma-watson-11-shop.jpg

Because 1 photo means 1000 words


----------



## captobvious (Nov 23, 2010)

Just got engaged this past Sept; wish me luck!







^financee


----------



## lme@ (Nov 23, 2010)

vasili111 said:
			
		

> I think beastie needs girlfriend too. Anyone can make it?



Beastie is already in love: http://www.flickr.com/photos/28517449@N04/3336936209/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 23, 2010)

I guess this daemon behind the penguin is not scratching penguins back


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2010)

I think he's scratching a different kind of itch


----------



## Pushrod (Nov 23, 2010)

chavez243ca said:
			
		

> I think all the guys on our IT Team at work are either married or have girlfriends - geeks usu. make good money - girls like money.



Girls like confidence.

Last year, I had little confidence, but had a good paying job for someone my age (I made more than some of my engineer friends).

This year, I have no job, and am taking two courses, one of which I am failing, but I have plenty of confidence. Now, girls throw themselves at me. I don't even do my hair anymore and I wear the same clothes two days in a row sometimes.

Want a woman? Be a MAN. Don't just act confident, BE confident. Exude confidence from your pores.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2010)

Not only that, STOP looking for a woman. Women can spot the "predators", guys that are noticeably on the prowl. 

You want to impress someone? Just be yourself, have fun with your mates and for heaven's sake, STOP STARING AT EVERY PIECE OF TAIL!


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2010)

This thread moved from funny thread about girls, to:
"HOWTO $ fetch girls%20if%20u%20r%20geek" ... Shouldn't it be moved to HOWTO section?


----------



## roddierod (Nov 23, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Not only that, STOP looking for a woman. Women can spot the "predators", guys that are noticeably on the prowl.
> 
> You want to impress someone? Just be yourself, have fun with your mates and for heaven's sake, STOP STARING AT EVERY PIECE OF TAIL!



And put down the man-purse!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 23, 2010)

I think it belongs in General, because I've never seen so many generalizations ... I think all stereotypes are present and accounted for.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 23, 2010)

This thread = fail


----------



## nestux (Nov 23, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> The girlfriends have one big bug: they consume enormous time (anyone have patch for this?)
> Lockfile, so now you probably have lots of time to hack FreeBSD



Hahaha +1

P.S: If someone has that patch please give it to us!


----------



## lockfile (Nov 23, 2010)

It was just supposed to be a thread on whether or not you have s GF.


----------

